# seems soooooo slow to mature/recent photos



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Two recent photos of the Tito monster, taken today at training. He wasn't particularly stacked, the trainer was just holding him trying to show me proper head position and my DH grabbed the camera. 
It seems like this guy just looks so immature next to the "big boys in open". I wish AKC had a classes more like UKC, where you get to be a junior from 12 to 24 months and a senior from 24 to 36 months. Sigh. I just don't think he's filled out enough yet or coated out enough yet to hit the ring.
The face on shot shows that he's finally starting to develop a decent forechest and front end. The side shot shows that he doesn't really have much coat. Of course, he's still never been groomed other than having his feet trimmed so maybe the coat could be made more impressive.
Not sure where I'm heading with this other than feeling a bit discouraged. He won't be 2 until mid-March. 
So do a lot of them not really show their future potential until they're over 2?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a handsome boy. He will fill out more, I am sure.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I suppose it really is a requirement to have the full furnishings, but Push earned his championship and he has a field coat. I bet you could start showing him and let him learn the ring and in a 8 -10 months he'd fill out his coat.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

learning the ring is probaby a really good idea, since we never did any conformation with him until a couple months ago, he's been an obedience dog.
I'm excited about the new amateur/owner/handler AKC class. I might see if anyone plans to offer it at any upcoming shows, so I won't have to pay a handler just to get him out to trot around the ring a few times.
thanks to both for the encouragement, I feel a bit discouraged, must be the lousy weather here.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Must be the weather because he looks great to me. Don't wish away the days till he gets older...I mean that in a good way . He will fill out.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

such good advice, my old italian grandma always said don't ever wish a day away, some day you'll wish it back again.





Abbydabbydo said:


> Must be the weather because he looks great to me. Don't wish away the days till he gets older...I mean that in a good way . He will fill out.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He really has changed a lot, hasn't he? Did you think back when you posted this thread that you would be where you are now? 

Sorry to resurrect the thread--but the slow to mature has been a lot on my mind lately.


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> learning the ring is probaby a really good idea, since we never did any conformation with him until a couple months ago, he's been an obedience dog.
> I'm excited about the new amateur/owner/handler AKC class. I might see if anyone plans to offer it at any upcoming shows, so I won't have to pay a handler just to get him out to trot around the ring a few times.
> thanks to both for the encouragement, I feel a bit discouraged, must be the lousy weather here.


This thread really makes me smile  I'm so glad GoldenSail resurrected it.
Tito is a beautiful boy with a dedicated owner. 
The best is yet to come!

Bob


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not one who knows what to look for in the ring, but the straight on head shot is beyond impressively beautiful. He epitomizes, to me, what a Golden should look like.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'm glad this thread was resurrected too!

Tito then, Tito now, Tito POW!!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

This thread makes me smile too. Amazing to see how much Tito has filled out. We need pictures for this ressurected thread, Barb


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I got the biggest grin out of this thread being resurrected now!!! 
CH Rosewood Little Giant has sure filled out a LOT since then


----------

